# Make Your Own Natural Ginger Ale



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How to Make Healthy Ginger Ale | Wellness Mama


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. Thanks. I might be tempted to skip the ginger bug thing and give it a pinch of my fancy frog eating frenchie Champagne yeast. As used to make root beer. I would also plan to use plastic bottles. Fermentation in glass is sorta skerry. Heard too many wild tales of those things popping.lol. I use quite a few of what they call Amber Pet Bottles. 
500 ml Plastic P.E.T. Bottles - Case of 24


----------



## wnlee04 (Aug 30, 2016)

awesomeness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Alton Brown does it like I want to do it. That guy is always swiping all my good ideas..
Ginger Ale Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

But I don't like Ginger-Ale.... Do they have a "make your own Coca-Cola" recipe? Mountain Dew would be good too.

Sorry,,, just feel like being the Party Pooper tonight.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

John Galt said:


> But I don't like Ginger-Ale.... Do they have a "make your own Coca-Cola" recipe? Mountain Dew would be good too.
> 
> Sorry,,, just feel like being the Party Pooper tonight.


They reference Pepsi, but can't be that far off:
Make Your Own Soda Pop ? Make Soda at Home ? DIY Soda Pop

Now I want a Mountain Dew as well.

But I do like Ginger Ale, so thanks for sharing @A Watchman :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 23754

This one does it for me, and I am too lazy to do it myself, so I go to Wal-Mart. 
My lazy bones will probably be baking in the Sun, following any major upheaval/earthquake/etc. 
But I hate to admit that to myself, except on rare occasions.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never had that brand. Looks like a grand prize winner.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

John Galt said:


> But I don't like Ginger-Ale.... Do they have a "make your own Coca-Cola" recipe? Mountain Dew would be good too.
> 
> Sorry,,, just feel like being the Party Pooper tonight.


Not a problem. My wife dont like ginger ale. Now I dont drink hardly any soda pops but I love ginger ale. What is a mother to do? Also you know what causes all the rotten teeth in Tennessee? Yeppers..meth and Mountain dew. Have you ever learned how to like root beer?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Vendors is THE ginger ale been around for nearly 150 years. Made in Michigan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha on that. Could tell it was special. The ony Ginger Ale I can recall was back as a kid in boy scouts. Always had a couple of cans in my back pack. The only brand which rings a Bell is Canada Dry. They ran ads on TV constantly. Provide made by crazy drunk eskimoes up in Canada..eh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When I flew a lot in my corporate days, I had a Canada Dry on every flight.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Who was the most thirsty man alive? ....the one that drank Canada Dry lain:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty sure in a previous existence as a scotch drinker...Canada Dry made pretty good club soda too. Scotch and water tastes sorta funny.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha on that. Could tell it was special. The only Ginger Ale I can recall was back as a kid in boy scouts. Always had a couple of cans in my back pack. The only brand which rings a Bell is Canada Dry. They ran ads on TV constantly. Provide made by crazy drunk eskimoes up in Canada..eh?


I like Canada Dry, Schweppe's, and Seagram's ginger ale, almost as much as I like Vernor's. I really started drinking it in my old age, my taste's have changed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lot of differences in some of those brands as concerning club soda. Some of them taste like salty mineral water or something. Forget now chich was which. The way we made it at the coke plant back in the good old days was fill the 5 gallon tank up from the garden hose and hook up the Co2. We only charged ten bucks to do that..lol. Our only additives came from whatever crappy stuff was in the municipal water supply.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

All soda is off my diet list , so it's a real hard thing for me because I was a Pepsi man .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had prob drank two cokes in the past 25 years or so. At one time I was highly addicted to Coke. Drank several each day. Then noticed my feet swelling up like elephantitis or something. I axed the doc about it. He say.."Do you drink cokes?" He say if so quit..and your feet will be normal. I did and he was sure right. He claimed it aint the sugar that is the culprit..but rather the salt. He say for each coke it takes one big glass of water to wash out the salt. I have since delveloped an affinity for a big jug of ice water with a tiny touch of Red Vino in it. As this cute little lady said as she was laughing..thats how Eyetalains teach their kids how to grow up to be winos. Now I double checked this with an Eyetalain pal I know. He say when he was a kid he liked his wine with Coke. Hard to figure some of this stuff out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

acidMia said:


> They reference Pepsi, but can't be that far off:
> Make Your Own Soda Pop ? Make Soda at Home ? DIY Soda Pop
> 
> Now I want a Mountain Dew as well.
> ...


Soda? yep been there doing that. - http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/11867-water-kefir-grains.html


----------

